# Guys with gunnel mounted side consoles, I have a question



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am thinking of changing my ActionCraft to a gunnel mounted side console. I am trying to free up as much space as possible in the boat. I normally only fish two people on the boat. This also will give me enough room to have a bean bag for my wife to use on the boat. I do a lot of running in the boat standing up. Does anyone who has a console like this have trouble with the wheel being to low to run while standing up? Do you have a tilt helm and If you didn't would it make a difference?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

its defiantly to low for long runs in a caimen.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> I am thinking of changing my ActionCraft to a gunnel mounted side console. I am trying to free up as much space as possible in the boat. I normally only fish two people on the boat. This also will give me enough room to have a bean bag for my wife to use on the boat. I do a lot of running in the boat standing up. Does anyone who has a console like this have trouble with the wheel being to low to run while standing up? Do you have a tilt helm and If you didn't would it make a difference?



I have to steer with a towel looped to the wheel to stand and drive the Waterman side console. Cant do when its choppy.


----------



## WSK (May 15, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> I am thinking of changing my ActionCraft to a gunnel mounted side console. I am trying to free up as much space as possible in the boat. I normally only fish two people on the boat. This also will give me enough room to have a bean bag for my wife to use on the boat. I do a lot of running in the boat standing up. Does anyone who has a console like this have trouble with the wheel being to low to run while standing up? Do you have a tilt helm and If you didn't would it make a difference?


Smaller off set center console may be the way to go.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I have another question on the same subject: on most boats, I've seen rod holders on both port / starboard sides, and it looks like it would be a p.i.t.a. to remove the rods on the console side. If someone would shed some light on this, I would be appreciative.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a SilverKing 16 with an offset full console (not gunnel mounted). It is more trouble but doable. I keep my power pole micro anchor pin and my least used rod there.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

TILLER!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Hard to stand and run any distance with my side console 17.8 Whip. Not too bad at idle or even short shallow crossings or whatever, but definitely not the most comfortable.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a side console 16 whipray,I am short and it is a pain to stand and drive. If there is any chop I definitely can't stand. As far as tilt helm it won't help. Rod storage is tighton the console side,and can only put a few small spinners.


----------



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been toying with the idea of building up from the gunnel mount to raise it and make it look like the top of a center console.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've always like the thought this idea. This is something to consider. With a little creativity and ingenuity this could look good and allow better access to rod storage. Watch the video at the 2:30 mark.

This guy has an elevated steering wheel on his dinghy.






Oh and the whole vid is worth a watch. lots of fails


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

"Watch the video at the 2:30 mark."

I'm trying, but I keep getting distracted at the 2:28 mark.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It is starting to look like this may not be doable. Which kind sucks. I don't want to go through the trouble to just offset my current console. What are some Heights to your steering wheels guys.

CurtisWright - No tiller for this battle tank!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe consider the mini console that saltmarsh makes?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I can stand fine behind my side console, but there's no floor in my boat. You could prob just have your current console offset and open up some space.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> Maybe consider the mini console that saltmarsh makes?


IMHO That thing is hideous.


----------



## ratsix (Jul 2, 2014)

My HB Whip 17.8 has a raised side console vs prior years that were flush with the deck and I am 6' and can steer standing up straight. That was a concern as I have been on boats in rough stuff where you couldn't. 

It is a pain to get rods in and out, but the other side holds 4, so I typically use this for a back up spinner etc.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Put a deposit down on a new boat. Now I'm struggling with the side console vs center console. The idea of standing and driving never really occurred to me.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

ratsix said:


> My HB Whip 17.8 has a raised side console vs prior years that were flush with the deck and I am 6' and can steer standing up straight. That was a concern as I have been on boats in rough stuff where you couldn't.
> 
> It is a pain to get rods in and out, but the other side holds 4, so I typically use this for a back up spinner etc.


Same here...raised side console, no floor and no problem standing and steering. Wouldn't want to do it for miles and miles but really no big deal.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Godzuki86 said:


> I am thinking of changing my ActionCraft to a gunnel mounted side console. I am trying to free up as much space as possible in the boat. I normally only fish two people on the boat. This also will give me enough room to have a bean bag for my wife to use on the boat. I do a lot of running in the boat standing up. Does anyone who has a console like this have trouble with the wheel being to low to run while standing up? Do you have a tilt helm and If you didn't would it make a difference?


Here's how they did it back in the day on my Challenger. The issue is to get the wheel in a comfortable position for both sitting and standing, so that is a matter of getting the base with the right degree of angle. I am also mounting a grab bar in front of the console with a box mounted low between the legs flush with the leading edge of the console to house the GPS/plotter. Sorry about the small pic size, but the top flat surface of the console is about 4" above the gunwale. Anyway, this may be a cost effective solution...


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a Lostmen. You can stand and steer. But not for long. Getting to the rod storage on the starboard side is a real pain. Once I get to where I am headed I just leave the rods out.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Indy said:


> I have a Lostmen. You can stand and steer. But not for long. Getting to the rod storage on the starboard side is a real pain. Once I get to where I am headed I just leave the rods out.


The east cape console looks to be the highest of all of them. What is the height from you floor to top of the gunnel?


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

14 1/2 " from floor to top of gunnel.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My first flats boat was a center and my bay boat is obviously a center. I always thought I needed a center console until I fished out of a side. Man, I LOVE the side console. It opens up the cockpit so much more, the passenger can sit next to you so you can hear one another while driving, and you can take a load off your feet for those long runs. I don't miss the center at all.

On my B2 I can stand and drive. I am 6' and have to bend slightly to do it, but I have hydraulic steering and a knob on the steering wheel that helps. I don't do this for long runs or at WOT - mainly only when I am stupid skinny or need better vision to navigate some tricky water.

Next boat would either be a micro with a tiller, or another side. I would go back to a center unless it was a larger boat where it would be required.

I don't use the starboard rod storage on my boat often. I have four rods on the port side, so even if I do use the starboard side, I use it for less used rods. No problem there.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and info guys. Now I will have to sit down and see if I want to attempt it. I'll probably find someone with a side console that I can drive for a bit to see if it will be something I want to pull the trigger on.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

not mine but a raised side console idea


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I ran a small aluminum skiff with a side console for about seven years (way back when we built our own interiors on Starcraft hulls) and learned to live with it but there were always drawbacks if you're forced to stay on one side of the boat while it did open up the interior...

In your case the one big drawback that you'll face is that rigging tube right in the middle where your center console is now... that will take some doing to eliminate. As noted by others you can have a steering wheel hub that's a vertical as opposed to a canted design - that will allow you to stand up as well as sit down to run - but it won't exactly be attractive... Back in the days when many of us bragged about how skinny we could run (while burning one flat or other) being able to stand allowed me to see the things I needed to avoid - but all of that was very bad (not to mention what it did to your motor...) and is no longer done by anyone that I know....

I think the suggestion to consider simply selling what you have then buying what you want... is your best option - but that won't be cheap in these days when a $30,000 skiff is considered mid-priced...

Good luck and post up what you come up with... "Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Redlig said:


> View attachment 178309
> View attachment 178310
> not mine but a raised side console idea


That is nice! I know this thread is old, but it is a real problem. This may be the ticket.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

ratsix said:


> My HB Whip 17.8 has a raised side console vs prior years that were flush with the deck and I am 6' and can steer standing up straight. That was a concern as I have been on boats in rough stuff where you couldn't.
> 
> It is a pain to get rods in and out, but the other side holds 4, so I typically use this for a back up spinner etc.



Do you have a pic. of that raised side console?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've had skiffs with both. My old one didn't have the floating side console so it didn't come with rod storage on that side. That seems to be resolved nowadays but you will get wetter with the side. I always found myself riding in the middle steering one handed. 

The other consideration is that other passengers can't stand really easily while running.


----------

